# Marcum lx7 fit on a Vexilar PC-100 Pro pack carrier?



## Roskam123 (Mar 1, 2011)

I really hate the soft case this thing comes with and I've read that the blue Genz box works, but any idea if this carrying case works? I'll hang up and listen thanks!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm interested too


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Your in luck because I own both and decided to swap carriers for you and took some pics. First you have to remove the rubber grommets on the Vex Pro pack so the unit can be squeezed into position (minor when removed). Also the threads are different on the Vexilar knobs so you'll need to use the Marcum knobs. Not a big deal. 

Positives for mounting to Vexilar Pro pack: 1) feels well balanced when carrying especially for hole hopping. 2) It fits in the 5 gal pail while positioning the monitor vertical and is a snug fit just like an original Vexilar.











































Negatives for it: 1) the carrying case will not fit on it although I bet it would fit in the Clam aftermarket case but not sure without trying. 2) the transducer will not fit in the holder on the Vex so you would have to remove the tackle boxes in the front and make a holder to fit it in the front under Marcum LCD unit or modify the orginal back transducer holder to accommodate the Marcum one.























Hopefully this can help you make your decision.


----------



## Roskam123 (Mar 1, 2011)

This is what makes America great! Thanks so much for taking the time to put this together, for a stranger! Your reply couldn't be more complete. I really appreciate the Pros and Cons you provided. Fantastic!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

have you guys seen a product called " the sonic hole hopper"?


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Martian said:


> have you guys seen a product called " the sonic hole hopper"?


I have seen and heard of it but don't own one. I think sportsman direct sells them. Its an excellent idea.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

If you're interested in purchasing one. Reeds is one of the cheapest I've found online. 
https://www.reedssports.com/vexilar/-151602


----------



## Roskam123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks ag!


----------

